# GA16DE to SR16VE or SR20VE swap



## Sticky72 (Jun 8, 2009)

So I want to swap out the ga16 out of my B13 because honestly it really doesn't have the hp that I'm looking for. Any suggestions on what motor would be better to use, SR16VE or SR20VE? I know the SR20 has about 20 more HP and torque, but the SR16 has a higher redline so I'm tied on which to use.

Also I've been told that both motors can just drop in without any mods on the B13 but I know there has to be a few things changed. What all needs to be swapped out to fit the new motor in because I don't want to do a half-ass job on it and want to get it done rite the first time doing it?


----------



## Amateur_CR (Jun 16, 2009)

+100

I need to know the same thing, 
have a B13 SE, and want to buy a SR16 but I need to know everything on swap of this engine

Does information urge me, if someone has it thank you very much????


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

Amateur_CR said:


> +100
> 
> I need to know the same thing,
> have a B13 SE, and want to buy a SR16 but I need to know everything on swap of this engine
> ...


sr20ve with sr16 cams


----------



## Amateur_CR (Jun 16, 2009)

turbo200sx007 said:


> sr20ve with sr16 cams



I cannot use engine SR20VE, in the category that I compete I cannot happen(pass) of 1600cc, you know where I can obtain the information to install a SR16VE in a B13 SE

Which(Who) Mounts to use?

The axes(axles) serve in B13 SE?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Amateur_CR said:


> I cannot use engine SR20VE, in the category that I compete I cannot happen(pass) of 1600cc, you know where I can obtain the information to install a SR16VE in a B13 SE
> 
> Which(Who) Mounts to use?
> 
> The axes(axles) serve in B13 SE?


Buy the sr20ve

you need 

2.0L harness
axles
transmission
clutch
flywheel
motor mounts
radiator 

if you need anymore info

check out SR20nation - All Things SR20 - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.sr20forum.com/neovvl-guides/

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/87887-howto-1-6-ga16de-2-0-sr20de-t-swap.html


----------

